# It's Michigan Elk Season!



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Hard to believe but it's elk season already! Can't wait to start seeing pictures of success!

Should be a good first season. Overnight temps in the 40's and daytime highs in the low to mid 70's may even have some boys talking!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I met a young man from the UP. We scouted the same area so I let him have the spot where we were seeing sign. I went out to the farm land where I've been seeing elk.

He has already connected. He is member on this site so I'll let him share his story.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Bull? Cow? Throw me a bone! Lol


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> Bull? Cow? Throw me a bone! Lol


Yes


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I talked with the lucky Hunter and heard his whole story. The excitement was still in his voice. He said he post after he gets his meat in the freezer. It's worth waiting for.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

ARRRRREEEEGGGGGGGGGHHHH


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Good luck to those who were successful. It'll only get more exciting as the 2nd season starts. Nothing better to get the blood pumping then hearing them scream


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Patiently waiting for pics and the story!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Patiently waiting for pics and the story!!


I talked to the other Hunter last night. He is already enjoying tenderloin. I'm sure he will post when he gets back home.

Myself I've been having an awesome hunt. It's 7:45 and I have 3 bulls in front of me as I type this. Maybe 700 yards out right now. They were number 16, 17 & 18 this morning. The cows and calves came by in range prior to legal shooting light.

I'll reposition myself about 400 yards from where I hunted last evening.

I want to thank Scotty Connell for talking me into a DIY hunt. Without his advice I would have never had this opportunity. I've literally had hundreds of elk sightings during my preseason scouting.

It's taking me a while to post this, 2 more Bulls, 3 cows and a calf just came out. Same ones as first light.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I talked to the other Hunter last night. He is already enjoying tenderloin. I'm sure he will post when he gets back home.
> 
> Myself I've been having an awesome hunt. It's 7:45 and I have 3 bulls in front of me as I type this. Maybe 700 yards out right now. They were number 16, 17 & 18 this morning. The cows and calves came by in range prior to legal shooting light.
> 
> ...



BANG!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> ARRRRREEEEGGGGGGGGGHHHH


John aka BearMagnum just posted his story.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> BANG!


6:30pm today plus or minus a few minutes if everything goes as planned.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Bull? Cow? Throw me a bone! Lol


You get so antsy this time of year. 

Jeff and his daughter Grace with Jeff's cow. She dressed out at 375 pounds. 

View attachment 224575


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Stumbled across this one, and another bigger one, eating apples in a ditch this evening. The bigger one stayed behind the apple tree not giving a decent photo op. I'd like to see some more smiling elk hunters holding antlers or ears! 
View attachment 224629


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Scottygvsu said:


> I'd like to see some more smiling elk hunters holding antlers or ears!


Luckily you don't have to wait long. 

One of our bull hunters connected with this monster 6x7 tonight. This is a bull we have been hunting for three years. 

Hunter is Tom Mehney. 

Guided by James Bunker (aka Jammer). 

View attachment 224648


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Got it done tonight myself. Awesome experience.


----------



## graybeard (Jan 4, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Got it done tonight myself. Awesome experience.


Mike,
That is great way to get it done.Story??


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Luckily you don't have to wait long.
> 
> One of our bull hunters connected with this monster 6x7 tonight. This is a bull we have been hunting for three years.
> 
> ...


Shoulda waited cause that dink needed another year...


----------



## graybeard (Jan 4, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> Shoulda waited cause that dink needed another year...


Scott,
Great bull,save one for my Dec. hunt.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Got it done tonight myself. Awesome experience.


Cant wait to hear the story and see my dreams come true through someone else!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

graybeard said:


> Scott,
> Great bull,save one for my Dec. hunt.


Scott, save one for me too!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Luckily you don't have to wait long.
> 
> One of our bull hunters connected with this monster 6x7 tonight. This is a bull we have been hunting for three years.
> 
> ...


Boy I hope that hunter is from around me... I need to score that bull for the books!!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Luckily you don't have to wait long.
> 
> One of our bull hunters connected with this monster 6x7 tonight. This is a bull we have been hunting for three years.
> 
> ...



Based on the picture, I'm calling it 334" gross. Nets are for fish.

BEAST!


----------



## Rockokloco (Nov 29, 2013)

srconnell22 said:


> Luckily you don't have to wait long.
> 
> One of our bull hunters connected with this monster 6x7 tonight. This is a bull we have been hunting for three years.
> 
> ...


Awesome bull. Any idea how much it weighed? Is he a member here, and will we hear the story?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Larry with his 6x6 bull. Special thanks to Kotimaki for letting Larry hunt his farm! 

View attachment 224736


I am out of hunters if anyone is looking for a guide for the next portion of this hunt.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> Based on the picture, I'm calling it 334" gross. Nets are for fish.
> 
> BEAST!


365" - 375"


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

After the first four days, I believe the count was around 40 animals killed. We filled 5 of our 6 tags with only one cow hunter remaining. 

Looking forward to the next hunt and Matt's success.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice work Scott!


----------



## BFET529 (Jul 16, 2008)

srconnell22 said:


> Luckily you don't have to wait long.
> 
> One of our bull hunters connected with this monster 6x7 tonight. This is a bull we have been hunting for three years.
> 
> ...



Wow. That's a true giant. Congrats on an outstanding Michigan bull.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

TVCJohn said:


> 365" - 375"


I win. Price is right rules. 344" gross green officially. Send showcase check to Jason.... Lol


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> I win. Price is right rules. 344" gross green officially. Send showcase check to Jason.... Lol


Good guess. I thought 334 maybe a little light and I went heavy. It looks bigger than 344.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

TVCJohn said:


> Good guess. I thought 334 maybe a little light and I went heavy. It looks bigger than 344.


I was told that 344 6/8 was the green score. Not sure if that was gross or net. Either way, it's a horse.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> I was told that 344 6/8 was the green score. Not sure if that was gross or net. Either way, it's a horse.


Ha....there's still hope it gross's higher. Helped recover a 360-ish Rosie in Oregon and it looked about the same size.


----------



## Swaggnert (Aug 22, 2010)

My 6x6 taken Friday 9/2/16 - 0650 hrs - saw a group of 4 bulls in the field and he was the best of the 4. Used a .270 Remington 7600 pump with 150 grain Nosler customs loaded by my brother. 195 yards. We did all the processing ourselves and as of Sunday it's all in the freezer.
View attachment 225118

View attachment 225116


----------



## Rockokloco (Nov 29, 2013)

Swaggnert said:


> My 6x6 taken Friday 9/2/16 - 0650 hrs - saw a group of 4 bulls in the field and he was the best of the 4. Used a .270 Remington 7600 pump with 150 grain Nosler customs loaded by my brother. 195 yards. We did all the processing ourselves and as of Sunday it's all in the freezer.
> View attachment 225118
> 
> View attachment 225116


Congratulations, Nice bull.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Swaggnert said:


> My 6x6 taken Friday 9/2/16 - 0650 hrs - saw a group of 4 bulls in the field and he was the best of the 4. Used a .270 Remington 7600 pump with 150 grain Nosler customs loaded by my brother. 195 yards. We did all the processing ourselves and as of Sunday it's all in the freezer.
> View attachment 225118
> 
> View attachment 225116


Congrats!! Now when's the bbq


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Way to connect everyone!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

srconnell22 said:


> Luckily you don't have to wait long.
> 
> One of our bull hunters connected with this monster 6x7 tonight. This is a bull we have been hunting for three years.
> 
> ...


That is a pig!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Skibum said:


> That is a pig!


That's about the best way to describe him.

Three years of close encounters and most recently a month plus of watching the area he (The North 80 bull) and another big(ger) 6x6 were summering on. For the last two years during the rut, he would bring his cows out onto the public land after dark and be back in private before daylight. He would stand on that private land and just scream at us, but wouldn't budge. Every. Single. Time. One time last fall, I actually called him right to the edge of the private, but he wouldn't cross the wire. Before the first hunt, I actually got permission for the property he spent the last two years rutting on, so his days were numbered (although that's not where we killed him).

With my bull hunter killing his 6x6 the last night of the first hunt, we are out of bull tags. We are trying to find another bull tag to kill the bull that kicked "The North 80 bull" out and took the cows on the second night of the hunt. If not, we'll work on him in December in the oaks.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

What? Could it be? The other bull is dead?!?


----------

